# Anyone Going to the O this year???



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2005)

A couple of years ago a bunch of us IM'ers met up at the Mr Olympia contest in Vegas... anyone planning on going this year???


----------



## BritChick (Jul 31, 2005)

I am.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool! Fade and I are thinking about going.

Are you in it???

What days are you going to be there???


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 31, 2005)

I going.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 31, 2005)

i am


----------



## BritChick (Jul 31, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Cool! Fade and I are thinking about going.
> 
> Are you in it???
> 
> What days are you going to be there???



 Only in my dreams!

I'm heading to Vegas on the Wednesday through to the Sunday and staying at the Orleans Hotel.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2005)

we are thinking about it.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 31, 2005)

Im considering going again this year.  Problem is they changed the dates.. and it laps in with hunting season.  Stupid fucks..


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh come on Premier! That's only one weekend out of the entire season! I think you're just afraid to show!


----------



## irontime (Aug 1, 2005)

Was going. Now I've got a house and a wedding to pay for


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh CRAP.  Fade's gonna be in town again?!?!?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 1, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Oh CRAP.  Fade's gonna be in town again?!?!?


Don't be afraid of him anymore Alboobie, he's gone quite soft with the new baby and all  

If we do make it out it'll be a completely different trip then last time cause we'll have Gracie with us!  Figured we'd do all those daytime things we missed last time   

oh and we'll finally get to use that timeshare we bought! Have you seen it yet Al?  Tahiti at 5101 W. Tropicana Ave???


----------



## GSXR750 (Aug 1, 2005)

I wish.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Oh come on Premier! That's only one weekend out of the entire season! I think you're just afraid to show!



Rifle elk only lasts 10 days.. and if I go to Vegas, it will be for atleast 14.  Im still undecided, but I would love to meet more IM'ers this year..


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 1, 2005)

Not sure about us.  I do know it would be minus Bobby if we did.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

goalgetter and I are going.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess I better climb off my ass, and get those tix -


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 2, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> If we do make it out it'll be a completely different trip then last time cause we'll have Gracie with us!  Figured we'd do all those daytime things we missed last time



 ... but it was a fun trip


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

when is it?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2005)

October 13-16
http://www.2005olympia.com/

We will be going to these for sure...

Sat 10/15 10 a.m.
JUDGING: Mr. Olympia
Orleans Arena 

Fri & Sat 
10 a.m. - 5 p.m.
Olympia Expo
Las Vegas Convention Center


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... but it was a fun trip


I *STILL * dream about those nights


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> goalgetter and I are going.


FABULOUS!!!!!!!

Think we can talk Jodi into going???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> October 13-16
> http://www.2005olympia.com/
> 
> We will be going to these for sure...
> ...


Where is the convention Center????...  Not Downtown? -


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where is the convention Center????...  Not Downtown? -



No, it's not too far from the strip.  Take Desert Inn East and you'll run right into it.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2005)

It says they will have shuttles running all day to/from


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2005)

Venue changed to the Orleans Hotel and the Convention Center because of size and because the Orleans Hotel is a bit more affordable than Mandelay Bay. I wonder how it will turn out this year. The O is also earlier this year. Last year was sort of cool because it was held during Halloween weekend.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> No, it's not too far from the strip. Take Desert Inn East and you'll run right into it.


Somewhere near McCarran I.A.?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> FABULOUS!!!!!!!
> 
> Think we can talk Jodi into going???



yes


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes


Can't she just drive up there?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Somewhere near McCarran I.A.?



Right road (Paradise), a mile or two North of the airport.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Can't she just drive up there?



Have you ever SEEN Jodi drive?!?!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Have you ever SEEN Jodi drive?!?!?


No, should I vote against her driving, if I plan to be in town -  - 
(Within striking distance)


----------



## butterfly (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes


Cool!!!

What about Dante???

Where are you staying?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Cool!!!
> 
> What about Dante???
> 
> Where are you staying?




staying at the Orleans.  Don't know about Dante.  Maybe if we can get Jodi to go he will go too.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

I talked to Jodi, she is going  (so she told me).  

I need to find when hunting opens.  I think its on the 7th, and I can hunt through the 11th.  Then fly out to Vegas on the 13th-23rd or so.   Need to make sure though.

P, how many days are you staying?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I talked to Jodi, she is going  (so she told me).
> 
> I need to find when hunting opens.  I think its on the 7th, and I can hunt through the 11th.  Then fly out to Vegas on the 13th-23rd or so.   Need to make sure though.
> 
> P, how many days are you staying?




getting in on thurs. afternoon.  Leaving on sunday morning.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 3, 2005)

Fade and I are arriving Wed evening and leaving Mon morning. We got those $89 fares on Southwest!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 3, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I *STILL * dream about those nights



 that trip came up in conversation the other day.     We are going to San Fran this Oct for the Exotic Erotic Ball if the vacation embargo is lifted here at work.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that trip came up in conversation the other day.     We are going to San Fran this Oct for the Exotic Erotic Ball if the vacation embargo is lifted here at work.


Sounds HOT   

We are sill at the point where we don't want to leave Gracie so we'll have to wait a few years before we take another trip like that.

Please tell Mrs.NT I said    and I miss her!!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> that trip came up in conversation the other day.     We are going to San Fran this Oct for the Exotic Erotic Ball if the vacation embargo is lifted here at work.




i was there last october   .....

in san fran that is. not the erotic ball


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 3, 2005)

Hold your hats..... IAB and I arrive in Vegas on 10/15 for the Kronos conference at the MGM Grand......  Try to find us!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 3, 2005)

Time to get a list going...

butterfly
fade
Jodi
P-Funk
BritChick 
PreMier 
MtnBikerChk 
IAB
THEUNIT(XXL) 
Seven11
and of course Alboobie!

maybes...
Robert
JLB001 
The Monkey Man


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 3, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Time to get a list going...
> 
> butterfly
> fade
> ...



GOPRO!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 3, 2005)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> GOPRO!


Cool! Does he still work for VPX???


----------



## Jodi (Aug 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I talked to Jodi, she is going  (so she told me).
> 
> I need to find when hunting opens.  I think its on the 7th, and I can hunt through the 11th.  Then fly out to Vegas on the 13th-23rd or so.   Need to make sure though.
> 
> P, how many days are you staying?


Yup   I'm going.

I will probably leave AZ thursday after work and arrive there thursday night and then leave sunday afternoon.

MBC & IAB - This will awsome to finally meet you both


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 4, 2005)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> Hold your hats..... IAB and I arrive in Vegas on 10/15 for the Kronos conference at the MGM Grand......  Try to find us!



Do you really have to bring HIM?


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> MBC & IAB - This will awsome to finally meet you both



I hope we live up to the expectation!

(yep, I'm this bitchy for real)


Butterfly - I believe he does.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 4, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Time to get a list going...
> 
> butterfly
> fade
> ...


I will find a way to get down there - 

The only person in question is my GF!?
I may end up coming with a friend instead, or alone?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Cool! Fade and I are thinking about going.
> 
> Are you in it???
> 
> What days are you going to be there???



Cool.  I'd love to see you guys again.  Where have you two been, anyway?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Cool.  I'd love to see you guys again.  Where have you two been, anyway?


Havin a baby    

You going to be at the AL booth again???


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2005)

did you ever sell your house?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2005)

Who us? Yes... finally!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> A couple of years ago a bunch of us IM'ers met up at the Mr Olympia contest in Vegas... anyone planning on going this year???


Me and the wife are flying out.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2005)

Speaking of that, the wife wants to stay in a hotel with a nice resort-like pool.

Which casinos have this?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, the wife wants to stay in a hotel with a nice resort-like pool.
> 
> Which casinos have this?



the Mirage is nice.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 6, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Me and the wife are flying out.


So no GOGA then???


----------



## Pepper (Aug 6, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> So no GOGA then???


GOGA involving the wife is the summit of GOGA. However, I would not count on it.


----------



## WATTS (Aug 6, 2005)

i really want to go. since im 18 would that make a difference whats however about anything? like hotel, intrance..etc? because if it didnt make a difference id probably come out with a buddy or something....the drive wouldnt be too bad. probably around 5 hours i believe.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Aug 6, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, the wife wants to stay in a hotel with a nice resort-like pool.
> 
> Which casinos have this?




MGM Grand is supposed to have like 5 pools (or something like that)!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Havin a baby
> 
> You going to be at the AL booth again???



LOL.

Nah, I not longer work with them.  You have been, MIA, check under my sig.  Yes, we will have a nice booth, come look for us.


----------



## cajunFit (Aug 7, 2005)

My hubby and I are planning on going.....My family lives there.....however, I am a procrastinator and I havent bought the tickets yet.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 8, 2005)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> My hubby and I are planning on going.....My family lives there.....however, I am a procrastinator and I havent bought the tickets yet.


I was out having a baby when you joined IM so I don't think we've met yet! Vegas will be fun... you go often since you got family there?

BTW, you look great!!!


----------



## cajunFit (Aug 8, 2005)

hey girl , Your daughter is precious!!!

yeah i go to Vegas a few times a yr.  my daughter just got back today from there, she stayed 3 wks with my family and she also visited her dad.  He competed in the USA's and she got to watch him.

and yes will be a blast.

btw you live in houston too?  

thanks for the compliment


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 9, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Speaking of that, the wife wants to stay in a hotel with a nice resort-like pool.
> 
> Which casinos have this?



Since I live here I don't go to the hotels much, but the Hard Rock's pool was voted Best in Town.  I would imagine the Palms is pretty nice too.   

For anyone planning their hotel around the contest, you may as well make reservations at the Orleans.  It's a ways off the Strip, so if you don't stay there you're looking at cab rides.  The Convention Center is another story, it's relatively close to the Strip and most hotels have shuttle buses going to and from there.  The problem, as I see it, is that the Orleans and the Convention Center are in opposite directions, with the Strip in the middle.  You can stay close to one OR the other, but not both.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> You can stay close to one OR the other, but not both.


Or, you can just stay close to the Spearmint Rhino and not give a damn.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 9, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Or, you can just stay close to the Spearmint Rhino and not give a damn.



What a coinky-dink, that's right between the two.  As are most all of the "good" clubs.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Who knows something about the tickets. I see it's at onleans and the convention center. Tickets show 
Mr. O Judging Sat.....$50 and $75
Then 
Mr. O Finals Sat....$50, $75, $100, $125 and $150. 
Is the judging at one place and the finals at another. Which one would be the best to go to if you only pick 1 of the above.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Who knows something about the tickets. I see it's at onleans and the convention center. Tickets show
> Mr. O Judging Sat.....$50 and $75
> Then
> Mr. O Finals Sat....$50, $75, $100, $125 and $150.
> Is the judging at one place and the finals at another. Which one would be the best to go to if you only pick 1 of the above.




they are at the same place.  the judging is where the comparrisons happen.  that is really were the contest is decided, at the line up.  The evening show (finals) is where everyone comes out and does their posing routine and the winner is crowned.  

If I were you I would just get evening tickets to the finals because it is more fun and you get to see the winner choosen.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm going to shoot spitballs at whichever IM'er I see in the VIP seats


If my nose doesn't bleed first


----------



## butterfly (Aug 9, 2005)

I think we are just going to the Expo this year.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they are at the same place.  the judging is where the comparrisons happen.  that is really were the contest is decided, at the line up.  The evening show (finals) is where everyone comes out and does their posing routine and the winner is crowned.
> 
> If I were you I would just get evening tickets to the finals because it is more fun and you get to see the winner choosen.


Yeah man your right about that, it's fun to see the pre juging, but it's more fun if you did not already saw Ronnie and Cutler next to each other because then you would know that Ronnie has now got 8 Mr.O wins!!!
something that is a little weird is this

"Price does not include Orleans Arena Facility Fees and NV Live Entertainment Tax."

what's going on here, got to pay an extra $100 or something?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I think we are just going to the Expo this year.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks Pat and what is the diffence between the $50, $75 ect. besides the $25 difference in ea step up. 
PT


			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> they are at the same place. the judging is where the comparrisons happen. that is really were the contest is decided, at the line up. The evening show (finals) is where everyone comes out and does their posing routine and the winner is crowned.
> 
> If I were you I would just get evening tickets to the finals because it is more fun and you get to see the winner choosen.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 9, 2005)

Think better places, or som.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Thanks Pat and what is the diffence between the $50, $75 ect. besides the $25 difference in ea step up.
> PT


Tuffy there's a seating chart that explains the
difference right on the site - 

if you select "purchase tickets"
it will give you your ticket assignment within the particular chosen section
before you confirm the purchase


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Who knows something about the tickets. I see it's at onleans and the convention center. Tickets show
> Mr. O Judging Sat.....$50 and $75
> Then
> Mr. O Finals Sat....$50, $75, $100, $125 and $150.
> Is the judging at one place and the finals at another. Which one would be the best to go to if you only pick 1 of the above.



The contest is at the Orleans, the Expo is at the Convention Center.  The Expo is free and is a hell of a good time.  (Not that one has anything to do with the other.)


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. 



			
				ALBOB said:
			
		

> The contest is at the Orleans, the Expo is at the Convention Center. The Expo is free and is a hell of a good time. (Not that one has anything to do with the other.)


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah, there are always plenty of interesting things to see at the expo.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> I think we are just going to the Expo this year.


Due to having a final exam on Monday and having to leave Vegas early, along with the price of the shows, I just went to the expo last year.   As Jodi, Jodie, P-funk, and Premier,  can tell you, I loaded up on the free stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2005)

The bag was bigger than you!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2005)

I just do the Expo too.  They have the women's figure, fitness and bodbuilding prejudging during the Expo and that's good enough for me.  Oh and the Expo costs $10.00 now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> The bag was bigger than you!


   I was lucky that some guy was walking towards my hotel from the Expo and offered to carry my bags most of the way for me.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 10, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Yeah, there are always plenty of interesting things to see at the expo.


Like what?





















ah well you get the point


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 10, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Do you really have to bring HIM?



 

I'll be easy to spot, too.  I'll be wearing the t-shirt that says on it in big letters "ALBOB IS A HOMO."


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 10, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I'll be easy to spot, too.  I'll be wearing the t-shirt that says on it in big letters "ALBOB IS A HOMO."


"Funny Money"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)

I was thinking of having a t-shirt made
that says...

If you're an IM'r
YOU SUCK



Just so I can turn around and say...

Oh HI p-funk, or, jodi, or whoever -


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 10, 2005)

How about If you are from IM, i don't know you.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> How about If you are from IM, i don't know you.


Something along those lines -


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I was thinking of having a t-shirt made
> that says...
> 
> If you're an IM'r
> ...



Last year I wore a t-shirt that said ALBOB.  SOMEONE (aggies1ut) said she saw it and didn't even come up and say hi.   

Based on IAB's post I think that shirt will stay in the closet this year.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 10, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Last year I wore a t-shirt that said ALBOB.  SOMEONE (aggies1ut) said she saw it and didn't even come up and say hi.
> 
> Based on IAB's post I think that shirt will stay in the closet this year.


Does that name "aggi........" mean what I think it does?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Does that name "aggi........" mean what I think it does?



I read a post many moons ago where she explained it, but I'm senile.  

My first guess would be Texas A&M


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Aug 10, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I read a post many moons ago where she explained it, but I'm senile.
> 
> My first guess would be Texas A&M


So it does not mean aggiesl...?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 10, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> So no GOGA then???


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I read a post many moons ago where she explained it, but I'm senile.
> 
> My first guess would be Texas A&M


Okay, lemme explain it again. Aggie is the mascot for the University of California at Davis, my alma matter, as well as Texas A&M and Utah State. 1ut is part of an inside joke. Someone already had aggieslut on AIM, so I used the number 1. 
Plus, if imy sn was for Texas, it would be contradictory because it could mean Aggies and #1 University of Texas, when aTm and UT are rivals. 

Lol and btw ALBOB, I saw you talking to Gopro when I was on my way to the bathroom. I was going to come up and say hi after I got out, but you were gone.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 10, 2005)

Anyone ever stay at the Flamingo Hilton???


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> btw ALBOB, I saw you talking to Gopro when I was on my way to the bathroom. I was going to come up and say hi after I got out, but you were gone


Sounds like one of those avoidance tactics
 

If they see me going into the bathroom,
I can use it as my alibi later -


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2005)

Now in all fairness to aggie, I've met Alboobie and can totally understand her deepest desire to avoid him!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Now in all fairness to aggie, I've met Alboobie and can totally understand her deepest desire to avoid him!!!


I didn't say that move was wrong -


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Anyone ever stay at the Flamingo Hilton???


That is where I stayed the year I met you guys. I didn't realize it was a Hilton, it was just "The Flamingo"

It is about the best deal on the strip if you ask me. It is nice enough, nicer than the dumps like Casino Royale, but not too expensive.

THey have a pretty good buffet and are centrally located. That is where I was going to stay until the wife wanted a nice pool.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> Now in all fairness to aggie, I've met Alboobie and can totally understand her deepest desire to avoid him!!!


Lol Butterfly. I really wasn't trying to avoid him, but I was at the Expo all morning and hadn't gone to the restroom. 
Besides, I had never really talked to ALBOB on the forums before.   I wasn't sure I should approach him. Ah I dunno, I weird. lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 11, 2005)

Aggie, you going this year?

If so, stop by and say hello.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2005)

TP - Stop by where???


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 11, 2005)

Ah TP I would love to check out the Designer Supps booth and meet you, but I probably am not going this year. I have unsuccessfully been looking for a job, though did have an interview today at a firm in SF, so funds are pretty tight. Plus, I have student loans to repay soon. October is also a busy month for me because I plan on retaking the LSAT, in the even that I decide to go back, and am going to run a half marathon.


Btw, how are you liking the change from working at Avant?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 11, 2005)

Huh, taking the LSAT?  I thought you were in school?  What have a missed?  Did you drop out?

DS is going very well, I am just a tad (way more that a tad, but that's okay) busier than I'd prefer.

Anne, please see my last post to you, and Aggie's post above.

Our booth is going to rock this year.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 12, 2005)

I didn't drop out. I had to move back to Nor Cal due to family problems. I've spent the last year doing a paralegal program. As far as law school goes, I dunno.....my motivation is waning.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Whats the dress code for the final night show for the men???

I have never been to a finish show this big...

What Days, are everyone going in?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

*Flight Information* - 1 Round-trip Ticket (1 adult)









*Outbound Flight - Wed, Oct 12, 2005*

*7:30 am* Depart: Detroit, MI (DTW) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Flight 262
*8:46 am* Arrive: Las Vegas, NV (LAS)
Flight Time:4hrs 16mins
Mileage: 1755


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Whats the dress code for the final night show for the men????



I've never been to the show either, but this is Vegas.  You'll see guys in top hats & tails sitting next to guys in cut-off jeans and a raggedy old wifebeater t-shirt.  I can't imagine the dress code is very strict.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2005)

Im coming, funds permitting.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im coming, funds permitting.




Thats it I am not going


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2005)

butterfly said:
			
		

> TP - Stop by where???



Sorry Anne, I missed this post.  Our booth of course.  You BETTER stop by.

So, what's the IM tally?  Who is going?  For the old timers, our booth should be a sight, Rob (TCD/Chicken Daddy/Robboe) will be there.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm still in.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2005)

Do we get a free shake @ the designer supps booth, if we say we are from IM???


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2005)

A shake?  We don't have "shakes", but we will have plenty of cool stuff, specials, as well as giveaways.  Let us know you are from IM and we'll have something for sure.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 13, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> We don't have "shakes"


Well -  

Free stuff is good though - 

Maybe I'll come by, if the pretty people let me hang out with them -


----------



## P-funk (Sep 13, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> A shake?  We don't have "shakes", but we will have plenty of cool stuff, specials, as well as giveaways.  Let us know you are from IM and we'll have something for sure.




Will you guys be having hot "stripper type" looking women hading out samples at your booth?

I will defenitly stop by.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Will you guys be having hot "stripper type" looking women hading out samples at your booth?
> 
> I will defenitly stop by.



DS?  No way, never.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ALBOB (Sep 15, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> For the old timers, our booth should be a sight, Rob (TCD/Chicken Daddy/Robboe) will be there.



Eeeeeexcelent.  Maybe he can give me some tips on developing my upper pecs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2005)

I hear he has a sweet upper pec, and outer bi program to share.


----------



## Robboe (Sep 18, 2005)

Two, in fact.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

Is that one program for each area, or two for each, because that may be overtraining for my bodytype!?!?! -


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 18, 2005)

If that was serious, that was the best post ever.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2005)

So, whats the tally, who is going?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

Me = 1


----------



## P-funk (Sep 20, 2005)

I will defenitly be there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I will defenitly be there.


That's 2 & 3


----------



## BritChick (Sep 20, 2005)

me.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 20, 2005)

You know I am as well.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 20, 2005)

that's - 5

let's count off please people


----------



## Pepper (Sep 21, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So, whats the tally, who is going?


Wife and I are there.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 21, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Wife and I are there.



Are you actually gonna call me this time so we can have that beer?   


P.S.  I'm already here, so I guess that makes me #6.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I guess that makes me #6


MM = 1
GG & FUNK = 3
Brit = 4
Jodi = 5
albob = 6
pepper = 7


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 21, 2005)

Make that 8.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 21, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> MM = 1
> GG & FUNK = 3
> Brit = 4
> Jodi = 5
> ...



Guess I don't count.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey MM, did you end up getting VIP tickets?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey MM, did you end up getting VIP tickets?


Ummmmm...  NO - 

Haven't bought yet -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> MM = 1
> GG & FUNK = 3
> Brit = 4
> Jodi = 5
> ...


GG & FUNK = 3
Brit = 4
Jodi = 5
albob = 6
pepper = 7
Unit = 8
Twin Peak = 9


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2005)

Woo hoo.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Sep 24, 2005)

IAB and I will be in town!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 24, 2005)

when are you flying out TP?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 25, 2005)

We (Team DS) fly in on Wed., set up on Thursday, and showtime Fri and Sat.

Oh, we just got our shirts and hats in, and they look awesome.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2005)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> IAB and I will be in town!


MM = 1
GG & FUNK = 3
Brit = 4
Jodi = 5
albob = 6
pepper = 7
Unit = 8
Twin Peak = 9


So does this mean put you down for #'s

IAB & MBC = 10 & 11 ???????


----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 25, 2005)

I am psyched to meet you all in a few weeks! I must confess though, that I've been trying to keep my calories low and my cardio high in anticipation of the buffets, more than anything else...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure that we are going to get to go afterall   

We just had to spend too much $ evacuating from Hurricane Rite. Plus, Gracie didn't do too well with all the traveling and staying in a hotel. Poor baby was soooo happy to get home.

Who knows, maybe we'll grow a money tree or something.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 27, 2005)

That is too bad. Keep us posted if you change your mind.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2005)

Bump, closing in.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2005)

*10 DAYS!* :bounce:

 (9 for me)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *10 DAYS!* :bounce:
> 
> (9 for me)



I wanna go NOW!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I wanna go NOW!


  You just keep on that diet there, miss, missy!

  (I'm ready as well) 9 days 4 us 

 I want to eat at Nobu while I'm there -


----------



## BritChick (Oct 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You just keep on that diet there, miss, missy!
> 
> (I'm ready as well) 9 days 4 us
> 
> I want to eat at Nobu while I'm there -



Diet... what diet?   

I decided to opt out of Masters for now, 'exposure' isn't enough of a motivator and I'm planning on partying in Vegas!   (It's all part of my bulking plan. lol)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You just keep on that diet there, miss, missy!
> 
> (I'm ready as well) 9 days 4 us
> 
> I want to eat at Nobu while I'm there -



What's Nobu?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 2, 2005)

Japanese restaurant created by the famous Nobu Matsuhysa(sp?) of Los Angeles.  You need to watch the Food Network Kerry,


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.nobumatsuhisa.com/flash/home.html


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm counting the days as well.... my god, we need a vacation!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Japanese restaurant created by the famous Nobu Matsuhysa(sp?) of Los Angeles.  You need to watch the Food Network Kerry,


  She's dieting Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much to be
  watching the food network - 

 (For me that would be like grocery shopping when I'm hungry)


----------



## BritChick (Oct 3, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Japanese restaurant created by the famous Nobu Matsuhysa(sp?) of Los Angeles.  You need to watch the Food Network Kerry,



Oh I am so there now Denise! lol


----------



## BritChick (Oct 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> (For me that would be like grocery shopping when I'm hungry)



Ugh... grocery shopping for my family is torture sometimes, they eat wayyy too much crap! lol


----------



## Robboe (Oct 3, 2005)

My travelling begins this time next week.

Oh what joy.


----------



## I'm Trying (Oct 3, 2005)

Won't be there got a big tournament that weekend. Would like to of though. Hopefully my boy Kris does good though!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> She's dieting Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much to be
> watching the food network -
> 
> (For me that would be like grocery shopping when I'm hungry)


LOL, naw my dad watches that shit. However, we've passed by his restaurnant in LA thousands of times. I've known about him for years. From the outside, you would think the joint was a hole in the wall too.


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh I am so there now Denise! lol


I can't be there this year. Make sure you eat at some good buffets and drink for me Kerry.


----------



## cajunFit (Oct 3, 2005)

Hubby and I will be there too!!!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I can't be there this year. Make sure you eat at some good buffets and drink for me Kerry.


 BELIEVE me, that even if kerry behaves modestly at the buffets, I will be swan-diving into them every day while i'm there. I will have a meal in your honor.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be right along beside ya Ivonne 

Mmmmm all you can eat breakfast buffet *drool*


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'll be right along beside ya Ivonne
> 
> Mmmmm all you can eat breakfast buffet *drool*


 alllllriiiiiight! woohoo!

 hahahahaha for all i know, vegas might be the start of my "bulking phase" hahahahahahahah!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 3, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I can't be there this year. Make sure you eat at some good buffets and drink for me Kerry.



I think between Ivonne and I we will probably eat enough for both of us, plus you for this year and next!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 3, 2005)

cajunFit said:
			
		

> Hubby and I will be there too!!!!


 *9 DAYS!* :bounce:

   MM = 1
    GG & FUNK = 3
    Brit = 4
    Jodi = 5
    albob = 6
    pepper = 7
    Unit = 8
    Twin Peak = 9
      IAB & Mtn Bkr Chk = 10 & 11
     Cajun Fit & Hubby = 12


   Who's going to go to NOBU with me? -  

 (mmmmmmmm, yummy fish)


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 3, 2005)

who will be taking tons and tons of photos and posting them for those of us not going?


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2005)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> who will be taking tons and tons of photos and posting them for those of us not going?


Aw NG, you're only in LA. You could drive to Las Vegas and be back on work by Monday. You should go.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 3, 2005)

So give me the 411.... on the whole thing - we've never been so I want details from start to swag!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'll be right along beside ya Ivonne
> 
> Mmmmm all you can eat breakfast buffet *drool*



So what are we doing Friday night?

Also, anyone have any suggestions for a good italian place, preferably near the Orleans?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 3, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Who's going to go to NOBU with me? -
> 
> (mmmmmmmm, yummy fish)



Where about's is it MM?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So what are we doing Friday night?
> 
> Also, anyone have any suggestions for a good italian place, preferably near the Orleans?


Eating and drinking  

Sazio (Italian) is in Orleans but I don't know how good it is.  http://www.orleanscasino.com/restaurants/sazio-dinner-menu.html


----------



## Jodi (Oct 3, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> alllllriiiiiight! woohoo!
> 
> hahahahaha for all i know, vegas might be the start of my "bulking phase" hahahahahahahah!


  Good way to pack on the pounds


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 3, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So what are we doing Friday night?
> 
> Also, anyone have any suggestions for a good italian place, preferably near the Orleans?


I've eaten at Delmonico, Picasso, etc. As far as Italian, though I have never eaten at these places, I hear they are good: Canaletto at the Venetian, TRATTORIA DEL LUPO (Wolfgang Puck-though he does tend to be overated)at the Mandalay Bay Hotel, Wolfgang Puck Cafe at the MGM, Zeffrino at the Venetiatian, and Francesco's at Treasure Island.

Venetian dining menus
http://www.venetian.com/dining/dining_index.cfm


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> So what are we doing Friday night?
> 
> Also, anyone have any suggestions for a good italian place, preferably near the Orleans?


 Friday night at 10 pm P and I are going to Cirque de Soleil at the New York New York. So if you all get together for dinner earlier than that, maybe we can make it


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I've eaten at Delmonico, Picasso, etc. As far as Italian, though I have never eaten at these places, I hear they are good: Canaletto at the Venetian, TRATTORIA DEL LUPO (Wolfgang Puck-though he does tend to be overated)at the Mandalay Bay Hotel, Wolfgang Puck Cafe at the MGM, Zeffrino at the Venetiatian, and Francesco's at Treasure Island.
> 
> Venetian dining menus
> http://www.venetian.com/dining/dining_index.cfm


 ugh... skip the wolfgang pucks. i've eaten at several w.p. restaurants and have NEVER really enjoyed my meals. I mean they were edible, but just not that great...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2005)

Friday definitely will not begin early for me -- after all, I will be working all day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Where about's is it MM?


Hard Rock Hotel...

I walked by there, when I was in LV in April,
but didn't get to go in and eat - 

If you wanted to come with, it would great to have a buddy - ...


Anyone else...

Doesn't matter what night, but will probably need reservations...


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 4, 2005)

Since so many seem to be up for the NOBU idea I've got another sugesstion also.  There's an all you can eat Japanese buffet that includes every kind of Sushi imaginable as well as most other Japanese dishes, it's called Makino's.  It's in a strip mall on the Northwest corner of Flamingo and Decatur.  It's only a few short miles from the Orleans.  It's won a few zillion awards as being one of the best restaurants in town.  I go there so often I don't even pay attention to the price, but if I remember correctly dinner is in the $20 range.  WELL worth it.  

Sorry TP, I'm not an expert on Italian.  Good Italian for me is Olive Garden.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hard Rock Hotel...
> 
> I walked by there, when I was in LV in April,
> but didn't get to go in and eat -
> ...



Sure I'm in if our schedules will mesh, Friday night I will definately be at the Fitness and Figure finals but am free afterwards, it doesn't usually finish late but maybe late for dinner... hmmm, if I miss dinner maybe I can catch up with some of you later on.
Sat I may just go to the mens pre-judging and not finals so that's an option.

PM me if you want to exchange cell phone #'s anyone.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 4, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Since so many seem to be up for the NOBU idea I've got another sugesstion also.  There's an all you can eat Japanese buffet that includes every kind of Sushi imaginable as well as most other Japanese dishes, it's called Makino's.  It's in a strip mall on the Northwest corner of Flamingo and Decatur.  It's only a few short miles from the Orleans.  It's won a few zillion awards as being one of the best restaurants in town.  I go there so often I don't even pay attention to the price, but if I remember correctly dinner is in the $20 range.  WELL worth it.
> 
> Sorry TP, I'm not an expert on Italian.  Good Italian for me is Olive Garden.



I LOVE sushi, and would love to do this on Fri night.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Good Italian for me is Olive Garden.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sure I'm in if our schedules will mesh, Friday night I will definately be at the Fitness and Figure finals but am free afterwards, it doesn't usually finish late but maybe *late for dinner... hmmm, if I miss dinner *maybe I can catch up with some of you later on.
> Sat I may just go to the mens pre-judging and not finals so that's an option.
> 
> PM me if you want to exchange cell phone #'s anyone.


 it is NEVER too late for dinner in vegas! you can get dinner ANY time!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll go for sushi Friday too.  I eat a little but not much.  I actually prefer sashimi.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'll be right along beside ya Ivonne
> 
> Mmmmm all you can eat breakfast buffet *drool*


Psst......Jodi can eat!  hehe


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 4, 2005)

*8 DAYS!* :bounce:

 Any more on the list?

     MM = 1
      GG & FUNK = 3
      Brit = 4
      Jodi = 5
      albob = 6
      pepper = 7
      Unit = 8
      Twin Peak = 9
        IAB & Mtn Bkr Chk = 10 & 11
       Cajun Fit & Hubby = 12


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 5, 2005)

does it cost $$ to get into the expo?

edit:  nevermind - just saw $10


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I actually prefer sashimi.



Makino's has that too.  Tuna and Salmon.  ALL YOU CAN EAT!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Psst......Jodi can eat!  hehe


  You aren't suppose to tell anyone


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Makino's has that too.  Tuna and Salmon.  ALL YOU CAN EAT!


I looked at NOBU's menu - looks good for me.  I can get a bit of sashimi and then get the rest of my stuff cooked.  I'm all set on the sushi though


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I can get a bit of sashimi and then get the rest of my stuff cooked


 - More for me -


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2005)

One week today!!!!   
Only a little bit eager to get going... I just packed!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> One week today!!!!
> Only a little bit eager to get going... I just packed!


You're, for sure, more organized than me


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You aren't suppose to tell anyone


should I edit?  LOL  I can add an E to the end of the name.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

*7 DAYS!* :bounce:

  Laying by the pool with a cocktail? -
 (I can dream)

        MM = 1
         GG & FUNK = 3
         Brit = 4
         Jodi = 5
         albob = 6
         pepper = 7
         Unit = 8
         Twin Peak = 9
           IAB & Mtn Bkr Chk = 10 & 11
          Cajun Fit & Hubby = 12


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> should I edit?  LOL  I can add an E to the end of the name.


LOL - Jodi and Jodie can eat   Hey those that don't know already will find out soon enough


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh, Jodi can definitely eat.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey, you have no right to talk my friend!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Oh, Jodi can definitely eat.


You are tempting me to bust out the Jodi/Cheesecake photo from 2 years ago.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 5, 2005)

Jodi, I am 240 pounds.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, I'm half your weight   So what if I can eat just as much as you, I like food   I'm just glad I don't look like a heffa.  This is the smallest I've been since I competed 2 years ago


----------



## ZECH (Oct 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> You are tempting me to bust out the Jodi/Cheesecake photo from 2 years ago.


I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Jodi, I am 240 pounds.


I kick sand on 240 pounders on the beach.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 5, 2005)

Bring it, biotch.

I am pretty sure our new DS Athlete (who will be at our booth manning the bench your bodyweight challenge) can destroy any buffet.

http://www.designersupps.com/static_site/press.php

http://www.designersupps.com/produc...NickWinters.pdf


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh, a glimpse at our new clothing line.  The sexy model in the shirt will be at our booth too.

http://store.designersupps.com/ds-apparel-c-31.html


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I triple dog dare ya!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 5, 2005)

fawk that cheescake looks good!!   I want some!


----------



## BritChick (Oct 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

>



Damn Jodi, this looks very similar to what we had at the Mandalay Bay last year.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2005)

Pepper 

Britchick - this was Cheesecake Factory   my fav!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 6, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Jodi, I am 240 pounds.




240lbs!!  Fuck!  When did you get so big?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

...

 Not fair...

 Stop posting pictures of yummy food!!!!

 I'm starving over here -


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 240lbs!!  Fuck!  When did you get so big?


Yeah holy shit TP.... WTF?


240 in a good way?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 6, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

>




Cheesecake and BEER?!?!?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Cheesecake and BEER?!?!?


I said stop it!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 6, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Pepper
> 
> Britchick - this was Cheesecake Factory   my fav!!



cheesecake factory is my favorite restuarant!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ya'll aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll suck!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Ya'll aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll suck!


 That's what I was saying -


----------



## maniclion (Oct 6, 2005)

That picture is ultimately disturbing, I'm getting heart palpitations. It's not the cheesecake. It's the beer teetering on the edge of the table, please step away from the edge, I don't care if you're almost empty, please step back. And then the tilt angle of the camera makes the shot even worse and I'm getting vertiginous.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2005)

*6 DAYS!* :bounce: 

          MNK = 1
           GG & FUNK = 3
           Brit = 4
           Jodi = 5
           albob = 6
           pepper = 7
           Unit = 8
           Twin Peak = 9
             IAB & Mtn Bkr Chk = 10 & 11
            Cajun Fit & Hubby = 12


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 6, 2005)

I just want the cheesecake.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 6, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah holy shit TP.... WTF?
> 
> 
> 240 in a good way?



Not really no.  I am up about 30 pounds, 10 of them are good pounds, the rest, no so much.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 7, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> And then the tilt angle of the camera makes the shot even worse and I'm getting vertiginous.


I was sitting right next to her and was a bit, shall we say, *overserved.*

While I was waiting on them outside the Cheesecake Factory, I discovered the Fat Tuesday right next door. Liquor OWNS me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 7, 2005)

*This is going to be me one day, by the pool after 3 whiskeys! -*


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 240lbs!!  Fuck!  When did you get so big?



He started taking Muscletech supps.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> While I was waiting on them outside the Cheesecake Factory, I discovered the Fat Tuesday right next door. Liquor OWNS me.



Cheesecake Factory with a Fat Tuesday right next door.  Thumbing through my mental Las Vegas bar map I'm thinking you were in the Forum Shops at Caesars Palace.   

If you liked that you should keep going to the far end of the shops.  (Opposite the casino.)  There's a place called The Stage Deli.  It's a duplicate of a deli of the same name in Manhattan.  The sandwiches are HUGE and the desserts will absolutely blow your mind. The cheesecakes are piled at lease six inches high.  (And that's a NORMAL six inches, not just a guy six inches.)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I was sitting right next to her and was a bit, shall we say, *overserved.*


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

>




Yeah, I saw that too.  I was gonna PM him and ask for all the EXPLICIT details.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 7, 2005)

*Anybody into halloween/haunted house stuff?*

This is going on at the orleans arena while we're out there, as well, starts tonight:

Monster Mayhem

 I kinda wanna go - it's $21. It's probably like all the other halloween themed amusement parks that pop up during october in other cities, no?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 7, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is going on at the orleans arena while we're out there, as well, starts tonight:
> 
> Monster Mayhem
> 
> I kinda wanna go - it's $21. It's probably like all the other halloween themed amusement parks that pop up during october in other cities, no?




Go to the one at "Little Darlin's"...........It's X-Rated


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2005)

*4 DAYS!* :bounce: 

            MNK = 1
             GG & FUNK = 3
             Brit = 4
             Jodi = 5
             albob = 6
             pepper = 7
             Unit = 8
             Twin Peak = 9
               IAB & Mtn Bkr Chk = 10 & 11
              Cajun Fit & Hubby = 12


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is going on at the orleans arena while we're out there, as well, starts tonight:
> 
> Monster Mayhem
> 
> I kinda wanna go - it's $21. It's probably like all the other halloween themed amusement parks that pop up during october in other cities, no?


 I can't get that link to work...
 How is this happening @ Orleans Arena...
 When the Olympia is @ Orleans Arena??? 

 (Love haunted houses, we have the guiness book record holder in Pontiac, MI right now)


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I can't get that link to work...
> How is this happening @ Orleans Arena...
> When the Olympia is @ Orleans Arena???
> 
> (Love haunted houses, we have the guiness book record holder in Pontiac, MI right now)


 it is in the east parking lot of the orleans arena. the link works for me 

http://www.monstermayhem.net/  try again?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> it is in the east parking lot of the orleans arena. the link works for me
> 
> http://www.monstermayhem.net/  try again?


 

  Ah!!! that one works!...

  What events are going on thursday night -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 8, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 sorry - i had it bookmarked on my browser, so it (of course) worked. However, i just realized that i cut and pasted it all messed up on the link thing in my original post, I apologize.

 BUT, if you look at the text before "try again" it is the link  -  yourself.

http://www.monstermayhem.net/    TRY AGAIN.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2005)

7pm & 8pm meet the olympians!!!
   I will be done with that shortly after it opens to the public @ 8, I'm sure!!!!

   scary stuff sounds cool then---

   ANYONE ELSE???


----------



## Robboe (Oct 9, 2005)

My travelling starts tomorrow, folks.

Anyone who's wanted to insult me, punch me or laugh at me can do so in person next weekend.


----------



## BritChick (Oct 9, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> My travelling starts tomorrow, folks.
> 
> Anyone who's wanted to insult me, punch me or laugh at me can do so in person next weekend.



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2005)

When is everyone arriving?  I'm leaving after work 4PM thursday night.  I'll probably arrive around 9PM.  Anyone want to get together around that time?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll have to goto this next year...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2005)

On second thought, I'm comming.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

*4 DAYS!* :bounce: 


  I leave Wednesday morning on the redeye -


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 10, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> When is everyone arriving? I'm leaving after work 4PM thursday night. I'll probably arrive around 9PM. Anyone want to get together around that time?


 P and I land in vegas at 10:30 AM on thursday. You have our numbers, right?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> P and I land in vegas at 10:30 AM on thursday. You have our numbers, right?



911?


----------



## cajunFit (Oct 10, 2005)

My hubby and I arrive Wed night at 11 pm

Hope to see some of ya'll there


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 10, 2005)

31 Hours -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> P and I land in vegas at 10:30 AM on thursday. You have our numbers, right?


Send them to me again please   You have my email addy.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 11, 2005)

* - 21 Hours -*


----------



## BritChick (Oct 11, 2005)

22 hours here... woke up with butterflies this morning, I am such a big kid! lol


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2005)

One hour till blast off - 

  Going, Going, GONE! -


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 12, 2005)

I leave for the airport in 10.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2005)

I got to figure out what to do now.  I thought I had reservations for Th, Fri and Sat and I just found out I only have reservations for Fri and Sat and they are sold out tomorrow   ughh!!  Looks like I may have to find a hotel for Thursday night either that or leave early friday morning instead


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

jesus, that sucks!  How did that happen?  it is vegas, there is always a room open.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

just stay up all night on thursday until you can check into your room.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2005)

I can't check in until Noon on Friday!  I will be cranky.  You guys don't want to hang around me when I'm cranky 

I don't know - I was looking at my confirmation and I noticed it said Friday-Saturday and I was like WTF?  I called them and they apologized and then said they have 2 suites available for $299 a piece.  No freaking way am I paying $299 for one night!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2005)

I didn't think that sounded bad for Vegas. What does a room regularly run?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2005)

Regular rooms are 150 less per night.  No way am I paying 299.  Besides, I'm not even getting in until 9PM.  What a waste of 300 bucks


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 12, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What a waste of 300 bucks



Hey, I told you I'd cut the rate if you' loosen up on that showering requirement.  What's the big deal?  I took a shower last month.  Even used soap. 


Here, this is right outside the Nellis Air Force Base front gate.  It's a pretty good hike from the Orleans, but the rates are good and they have rooms available.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, I cancelled our plane tickets   Just can't afford to go after Hurricane Rita and fade being in the hospital and off work for a week.  Maybe next year.

You guys better post some picks... and email me the ones you can't post


----------



## butterfly (Oct 12, 2005)

Our timeshare is just a few blocks from the Orleans... its called Tahiti  *sigh*


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2005)

I booked one at Boardwalk Hotel   Says its a 3 star so hopefully it isn't dumpy.  It's across from MGM so it's near the Orleans so I can wake up tomorrow morning, shower, and then check into the Orleans.  Its only for sleep and shower and it was cheap enough.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

IM Members O Recap

P - It's always a pleasure!   Thanks again for my yearly Candy Corn treat   Thank you for showing me the lifts in the gym.  I may try this out if I can figure out what to do lol.

Ivonne - I swear that we could have been sisters in another lifetime.  It's funny because from the very second I met you it was like I knew you my whole life.  It was definately alot of fun and I hope we can do it again soon!

Monkey Man - Very nice to meet you.  You are a super nice guy and a great drinking partner   I'm glad we got the chance to go out and party!    Folks - this man can hold his alcohol! 

Kerry - I'm glad we had more time this year to talk and get to know each other.  It was great hanging around with you.  Oh and I still can't get over how pumped your pecs were after your chest workout.  It was sick, I love it! 

TP - Thanks for dinner and introducing me to all the DS folks.  I had a great time hanging with you all that night.  Hopefully they don't think I'm a freak of nature with all that calamari I ate 

Robboe - You are as exactly as I imaged.  Wicked funny and really a nice guy.  Your deep accent was a little hard to comprehend at first but after a little while it became easier to understand.  I hope you enjoyed your stay here in the States 

Albob - It was nice to finally chat with you.  I know last year and the year before we never met up so I'm glad we ran into each other this year


----------



## Jodi (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh and I forgot to take pictures   I have a few but my battery is dead and I'll post them when I get a new battery.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

Just posted some pics to my gallery...


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2005)

My return home got diverted to Quebec and delayed a day. I've been in the house for about 90 minutes. I set off from Vegas on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 18, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Just posted some pics to my gallery...



Chalk up some pointage for P for the t-shirt.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ivonne - I swear that we could have been sisters in another lifetime.  It's funny because from the very second I met you it was like I knew you my whole life.  It was definately alot of fun and I hope we can do it again soon!




Are we thinking of meeting the requirements of my other thread in here?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

Evil boy you!  I don't think so, besides, why the hell would I kiss my sister


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 18, 2005)

Watched it on PPV


----------



## DOMS (Oct 18, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Watched it on PPV


 You watched Jodi kiss her sister on Pay Per View?!

 Damn, that's what I get for only watching Mad Money.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Evil boy you!  I don't think so, besides, why the hell would I kiss my sister




With Piss and skat being viable forms of pornography, I would have to think sister/sister lesbian incest would have it's market.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry we missed everybody.  We had the trip from hell getting out here and fell asleep @ 6 Saturday night.  By the time I called Jodi Sunday morning we had missed breakfast.

I should have called her at 4am - we were up


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 18, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> IM Members O Recap
> 
> P - It's always a pleasure!   Thanks again for my yearly Candy Corn treat...


 Yeah, and thanks for not sharing!   hahahaha! The whole flight to vegas I kept thinking about that damn candy corn burning in my bag, saying, "Come on, Ivonne! Just take a few, she'll never know!" And it's the one thing I did NOT eat in vegas! haha!



> Ivonne - I swear that we could have been sisters in another lifetime. It's funny because from the very second I met you it was like I knew you my whole life. It was definately alot of fun and I hope we can do it again soon!


 Awwww! I felt the same way! I feel that we totally bonded somewhere between the buffets and the anti-shopping shopping! Totally looking forward to the next time we can hang out!



> Kerry - ...Oh and I still can't get over how pumped your pecs were after your chest workout.  It was sick, I love it!


 That was a SERIOUS pump! My eyes nearly popped out of my face!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

You should have took some candy corn   I finished it on my ride home


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> Sorry we missed everybody.  We had the trip from hell getting out here and fell asleep @ 6 Saturday night.  By the time I called Jodi Sunday morning we had missed breakfast.
> 
> I should have called her at 4am - we were up


I was up at 4AM still drinking   You should have called.

Too bad we missed each other and hopefully we can meet up soon   Have fun in Vegas, wish I was still there.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2005)

Damn I wanted to go...   I will never forget Jodi making fun of the way I walk on our way to buy alcohol


----------



## Jodi (Oct 18, 2005)

I wish you were there too!  

I recall you were able to walk better once we consumed those hundreds of red bulls and vodka's   Alcohol numbs the pain 

Man, I'm such a bad influence between bad foods and alcohol   Hey, what can I say, I like to have fun.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2005)

Yea, I got shitfaced


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2005)

How do you walk funny, do you bounce?  I used to bounce, peeps used to pick on me.  Now I am fat and my calves can't support the weight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I recall you were able to walk better once we consumed those hundreds of red bulls and vodka's  Alcohol numbs the pain
> 
> Man, I'm such a bad influence between bad foods and alcohol  Hey, what can I say, I like to have fun.


 - No more Booze for Monkey - 

(Maybe two or three champagnes)


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, I got shitfaced


   We were all shitfaced 

I remember that picture, OMG I couldn't even remember what the hell we were laughing about.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - No more Booze for Monkey -
> 
> (Maybe two or three champagnes)


You held your alcohol pretty good considering you were drinking liquor.  I was impressed lol.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey, we're still in Vegas.  Where the hell is everyone?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 19, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You held your alcohol pretty good considering you were drinking liquor. I was impressed lol.


Not something for me to be proud of -


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey, we're still in Vegas.  Where the hell is everyone?


We all left on Sunday


----------



## Jodi (Oct 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Not something for me to be proud of -


  So what - it fun to do every now and then as long as you don't make it habit.  Just enjoy it and let loose - it's all good!


----------



## cajunFit (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok I'm a bit bummed.  I didnt get a chance to meet anybody 

I guess it was a little harder for me because my family lives out there and I only see them once or twice a yr, so have to play catch up.

Hope to meet up with ya'll sometime


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 21, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> Hey, we're still in Vegas.  Where the hell is everyone?



Hiding from you.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 21, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Albob - It was nice to finally chat with you.  I know last year and the year before we never met up so I'm glad we ran into each other this year



Too bad I couldn't stay longer and I appologize for ducking out without saying good-bye.  Got a call and had to take my dog to the vet.  She stepped on something and cut a pad on her right front paw.  She's fine now.  Oh well, the joys of pet ownership.  Hopefully we'll be able to hook up again next time you're in town.  

P.S.  Can I ask you a favor?  The next time we get together, would you please stand up?  I got a sore neck from having to look down so far.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 21, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> P.S.  Can I ask you a favor?  The next time we get together, would you please stand up?  I got a sore neck from having to look down so far.




   what a dick.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, I missed meeting anyone also, but it was my fault.

Maybe next year.


----------

